# Masonic License Plates



## Blake Bowden (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh yeah...just ordered my first set....


----------



## Brent Heilman (Aug 16, 2011)

I will be ordering mine soon. Of course mine will be Oklahoma.
http://www.daylightlodge.org/statemasonicplates/oklahomaplate.jpg


----------



## Mac (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got mine in a few weeks ago.  Good conversation starter.  

Congrats, Blake!


----------



## Hndrx (Aug 16, 2011)

I put in an order for a set last week.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 16, 2011)

Show 'em when you get 'em, y'all!  IB12!


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 18, 2011)

jpcarvin said:
			
		

> Here is mine.



Pic didn't send sorry.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 18, 2011)

Here is mine...


----------



## Smokedog22 (Aug 18, 2011)

I will be ordering mine next month I'm in Winnsboro South Carolina.Hello square


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 19, 2011)

Smokedog22 said:


> I will be ordering mine next month I'm in Winnsboro South Carolina.Hello square



Welcome to the Community!


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 30, 2011)

> Brethern got mine in.


----------



## BroBill (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 30, 2011)

jpcarvin said:


> View attachment 1991



It would look much better without that frame.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## John Schnitz (Aug 30, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:
			
		

> It would look much better without that frame.  :lol: :wink:



 Brother I ended up taken it off anyway


----------



## BroBill (Aug 30, 2011)

BroBill said:


> View attachment 1992



It occured to me after I posted my pic that this is a good occasion to mention the fact that since I put my plates on my truck, I've collected five business cards from brethren who left them under my wiper blade.  The plates are working out to be a good way to expand our masonic circles.  I'm printing some cards on my computer to leave with brothers as well.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 30, 2011)

BroBill said:


> since I put my plates on my truck, I've collected five business cards from brethren who left them under my wiper blade.  The plates are working out to be a good way to expand our masonic circles.



That's just too cool!  :thumbup1:


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Sep 15, 2011)

Just ordered mine for the bike ;-)


----------



## Dow Mathis (Sep 15, 2011)

I ordered mine on the 7th.  How long have the rest of you had to wait for yours to come in?  Oh and any chance that they actually delivered them to your house?


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 16, 2011)

It took about 3 weeks for mine to come in. I had to go to the county tax office to pick them up.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine is also going to be custom (COUT)  the receipt I received online said 15 working days so that is about three weeks.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, I had a message on my answering machine that the plates are in.  The message also told me that they close at 4:45 each day except for Wednesday, when they're open until 6:30.  Looks like I'll be making a mad dash from work next wednesday (65 miles one way).  The message also mentioned a license plate transfer fee, but didn't say how much that is.  Has anybody else had to pay that fee?  If so, how much is it?


----------



## K.S. (Sep 29, 2011)

California doesn't have them.        --(at least, I could't find them)


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is my new plate ;-)


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 6, 2011)

should be in soon <<<


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2011)

"Cout" for your scoot- cool! :wink:


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Oct 7, 2011)

Ordered mine. Waiting to pick them up. Will post the picture when I do!


----------



## gilv (Oct 24, 2011)

Here are mine. Had them for a bit now


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is a roster of all of the states that currently have an official Masonic license plate. Florida has plans to get a plate, but there have been some difficulties in getting it through the final approval process. Arkansas has an official Masonic plate, but Arkansas Masons are forbidden by their Grand Lodge from purchasing the plate.

If your state does not yet have a Masonic plate, then you should get in contact with your state's Department of Motor Vehicles, and inquire about getting one approved. (I contacted my state senator [in Kentucky], and I got the approval in Kentucky). 

See


----------



## robert leachman (Oct 25, 2011)

What's the story in Arkansas?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 26, 2011)

robert leachman said:


> What's the story in Arkansas?



My understanding is that PHA got it done & GLoA ain't happy about it.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jan 30, 2013)

I have tried to download the form for the Texas plate from the Texas DMV website and I can't get the .pdf to download.  Does anyone know where else I can get the form?


----------



## widows son (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you guys have to have plates on the front and rear of your vehicle? We so up here


----------



## crono782 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bill Hosler said:
			
		

> I have tried to download the form for the Texas plate from the Texas DMV website and I can't get the .pdf to download. Does anyone know where else I can get the form?


Link: http://www.txdot.gov/txdoteforms/Ge...eportError.jsp&configFile=WFServletConfig.xml

Also attached the PDF for ya! (it's the Texas Masons checkbox)



widows son said:


> Do you guys have to have plates on the front and rear of your vehicle? We so up here



Some states only require a front plate. Texas requires a front and rear plate (although you will see some people not using their front plate).


----------



## DJGurkins (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you pay the $30 fee every year or just when you first purchase the plates.


----------



## robert leachman (Feb 2, 2013)

$30 every year, in addition to your regular renewal fees.


----------



## DJGurkins (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------

